# Trimming Swords



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I know that I can trim my stem plants and re-plant them throughout the tank. Are swords the same? Can i just cut a sword or cut a leaf and plant it?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Swords usually propogate by runners when grown submerged. Typically a shoot (runner) will form with multiple plantlets on it. Once the plantlets have roots, you can cut them off and replant them. 

Hopefully that makes sense !

Stuart


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

swords will have grow runners if you have them floating


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

by runners you mean they spread roots under the soil and then sprout?? 

Thanks guys, not quite the answer i was hoping for but definitely helpful!


----------



## Fish_Assassin (Feb 7, 2011)

The thing coming out from the plants are called runners
here's a picture.
http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/amazonbiotope/images/E198.jpg


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh i see.... well i have no runners on any of my swords... 
thank you for the picture


----------



## Fish_Assassin (Feb 7, 2011)

my swords didnt have runners for months. They started to grow runnings when i increase the lighting and added some fertz.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I've had some of these for a long time, i have 2 T5HO bulbs on a Hagen GLO fixture and i dose EI daily. Perhaps this isn't a something that EVERY sword plant does? Or maybe my understanding of the definition of a sword is wrong and i'm just talking about completely different plants.

I'm mainly wondering about spreading out and re-planting some vals, crypts and short grass like plants that i forget the name of...

Here is a picture of the short grass-like guys i just got. Will these spread on their own to eventually blanket the foreground?? Also you can see the crypt on the left and of course the vals in the back.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

the short "grass like" at the forefront seems to be dwarf sagittaria (Sagittaria Subulata) and they prograpate by runners growing under the substrate. They will multiply and spread out given the right conditions. The same goes for your val at the back.


----------

